# Nzxt



## kashyap1507 (Nov 27, 2016)

I want to upgrade my freaking generic cabinet . I like the nzxt s340. But it is available for 7.5 in prime abgb. I don't think that 7.5k for s340 is worth . Can anyone suggest me a s340 for less than 6k. Thank you.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 28, 2016)

Why not just look for alternatives? If you import the case on your own, it would cost roughly double its price. If you know someone with an import license and get it down for you, just buy from amazon and ship it to his/her address.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2016)

Look for alternatives.

Deepcool Kendomen or Deepcool Dukase

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Nov 28, 2016)

where do you live? If u live in Pune I can get you s340 for 5.9k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 28, 2016)

Out of stock but goes for 6k here:
NZXT MID TOWER CABINET (ATX) - SOURCE 340 BLAC
Nzxt S340 Mid Tower Case - Black


----------



## kashyap1507 (Nov 28, 2016)

Is deepcool a good brand. I live in Delhi.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## kashyap1507 (Nov 28, 2016)

anky said:


> where do you live? If u live in Pune I can get you s340 for 5.9k.


I live in delhi

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## kashyap1507 (Nov 28, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Look for alternatives.
> 
> Deepcool Kendomen or Deepcool Dukase
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


I like the dukase but cannot find it . Give me a link if you find it

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## kashyap1507 (Dec 6, 2016)

It's back in stock on mdcomputers ordered it today thanks guys itz black.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## kashyap1507 (Dec 6, 2016)

It's available for 6k and that sweetens up the deal

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------

